# A vila mais próxima (?) a 80 km.



## Laerte Jose da Silva

Como você compeltaria esta sentença? Achei estranho o que vi em um filme.


----------



## olivinha

No presente? A vila mais próxima está a 80 km.
O

(O que vc viu? Vai deixar na curiosidade? )


----------



## Vanda

Como você é brasileiro, não estranharia se fosse: fica a 80 km. Agora queremos saber...


----------



## Outsider

Ou ainda "é a 80 km".


----------



## MOC

Vanda said:


> Como você é brasileiro, não estranharia se fosse: fica a 80 km. Agora queremos saber...



Parece-me também a opção mais natural em Portugal.


----------



## delagarza

A vila mais próxima *encontra-se* a 80 km
A vila mais próxima *se acha* a 80 km.


----------



## Laerte Jose da Silva

A tradução de "The nearest town is 50 miles away." no Filme "wrong Turn/ Sem saída" foi: A vila mais próxima é a 80 km.

Para mim, brasileiro de  Belo Horizonte,  soa mais natural fica ou está a 80 km.​


----------



## jazyk

É, para mim também, e olha que eu não sou de Belo Horizonte, mas não diria que o verbo _ser_ aí é incorreto, pelo simples fato de ser algo permanente, o que parece ser o uso principal do verbo _ser_, pelo menos como é ensinado a estrangeiros.

Jazyk


----------



## Alandria

Nossa, "ficar" no caso é supernatural.


----------



## Outsider

Hehehe... Muita divergência de opiniões, aqui... Há para todos os gostos.


----------



## olivinha

Outsider said:


> Hehehe... Muita divergência de opiniões, aqui... Há para todos os gostos.


 
And that´s the beauty of this forum.


----------



## Jureusa

Eu diria: "fica a"


----------



## almufadado

A vila mais próxima *dista* 80 km. (distar)
A vila mais próxima* está à distância de* 80 km. 
A vila mais próxima* está *a 80 km *de **distância *. (variações em "lá-menor")
A vila mais próxima* está distante* 80 km. (de outra coisa)

A vila mais próxima *fica situada a* 80 km. 
A vila mais próxima *fica a* 80 km *de distância*.
A vila mais próxima *ficará a* 80 km. (se for por este caminho)

A vila mais próxima *situa-se a* 80 km.
A vila mais próxima *situará-se a* 80 km. (... à sua direita mas não tenho a certeza)
A vila mais próxima *situar-se-á a* 80 km. (... à sua direita mas não tenho a certeza )
A vila mais próxima *situar-la-á a* 80 km. (... à sua direita )

A vila mais próxima *acha-se a* 80 km. (o que se acha ... encontra-se !)
A vila mais próxima *achará-se a* 80 km. (... à sua direita mas não tenho a certeza)
A vila mais próxima *achar-se-á a* 80 km. (... à sua direita mas não tenho a certeza)
A vila mais próxima *achar-la-á a* 80 km. (... à sua direita )

A vila mais próxima *a cerca de* 80 km.

A vila mais próxima *encontra-se a* 80 km.
A vila mais próxima *,* *encontra-a a* 80 km.
A vila mais próxima *encontrar-la-á a* 80 km. (... à sua direita )

A vila mais próxima *acontece a* 80 km. (forçado mas se existe é um acontecimento )
A vila mais próxima *ocorre a* 80 km. (forçado mas se existe tem ocorrência )

A vila mais próxima *localiza-se a* 80 km.
A vila mais próxima *, localiza-a a* 80 km.
A vila mais próxima *localizar**-la-á a* 80 km. (... à sua direita )
A vila mais próxima *localizar-se-á a* 80 km. (... à sua direita mas não tenho a certeza)

A vila mais próxima *alcança**-se a* 80 km.
 A vila mais próxima , *alcança**-a a* 80 km.
A vila mais próxima *alcançar**-la-á a* 80 km. (... à sua direita )

A vila mais próxima* está afastada* 80 km. (de outra coisa)
  A vila mais próxima* é* *a* 80 km *de afastamento*. 

e a cereja em cima do bolo ....

A vila mais próxima* a* 80 km. (a outra a 100 !)


----------



## aagunes

em todos os casos fica estranho... na minha opinião deveria ser assim:
A vila mais próxima fica a 80 km *daqui*.
A vila mais próxima é a 80 km *daqui*.


----------



## Macunaíma

Em Minas: 

A vila mais próxima fica logo ali, ó! (aponta com o dedo o horizonte)


----------



## aagunes

Macunaima, rsrsrs : )

Em Curitiba, as pessoas nem respondem...


----------



## RobertoForte

Também optaria por: "A Vila mais próxima *fica* a 80 Km". Sou de Sampa ! xD


----------



## Brazilian Girl

Fecho com o RobertoForte. Aqui em Sampa: "fica a 80 km". Só não concordo com o "vila", porque vila aqui, é bairro. Diria "cidade". Mas, tratando-se de filme...


----------



## aagunes

Aqui no sul tb também ninguém fala "vila"...
Cidade mesmo. É um filme português? rsrs


----------



## pedrohenrique

Macunaíma said:


> Em Minas:
> 
> A vila mais próxima fica logo ali, ó! (aponta com o dedo o horizonte)


 
Bom dia a todos
A Vanda pode confirmar se em Minas não existe também a "légua de beiço", que consiste em dizer "fica logo ali, ó", e aponta não com o dedo, mas com o lábio inferior...


----------



## almufadado

Em "Português Alentejano" diz-se:

"A vila é já ali" 
seja a 80km ou 300!


----------



## Macunaíma

almufadado said:


> Em "Português Alentejano" diz-se:
> 
> "A vila é já ali"
> seja a 80km ou 300!


 
Então eu estou certo de que Minas Gerais foi colonizada por alentejanos! É o nosso famoso "ali" de mineiro.


----------

